# Unhealthy Pigeon Poop - Please Help



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Hello everyone,
I posted this in the sick pigeons and doves forum, but I haven't gotten any replies and lately the issue has been getting worse again.

I've been having this issue for a few months now. Basically, my pigeons have gone from having healthy poops to what I think is totally unhealthy poop. At first I was really worried, but they acted completely normal. And they still are acting completely normal even though it's been a few months since the issue started! I have 6 pigeons. 1 of them has poops that look totally fine, but the rest aren't...
They're brown and runny and sometimes there's no white urate. Sometimes it's even greenish-brown. Sometimes there's just a bunch of watery liquid with these weird thin sausage-shaped bits of poop. It keeps changing.
I've tried probiotics, they get dewormed regularly with GT Wormer in their water. I clean their coop regularly and disinfect. They're on a regular pigeon mix with cracked corn, dun peas, millet seed, barley, etc.
What can I do???
Sometimes they smell a bit bad, but that's rare - otherwise they don't really smell at all. I'll attach photos if needed.
Once again, they haven't been acting sick at all in the past few months.
I thought about taking them to the vet to have some swab tests done on their poop except it's very expensive where I am, so I thought someone on here might be able to help me.
But, if a swab test is the best way to go, then that's what I'll do - I really don't want my pigeons getting sick, and I'm worried about how long this has been going on!
They are also not raising any squabs but are sitting on fake eggs. I know they take big poops after sitting on the eggs for a while, but none of the poops really look normal...

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you really are worried, get a test done. I think as long as they are eating well, then you have nothing to worry about. Do they have access to grit? Also, continue with regular probiotics and apple cider vinegar in the drinking water.


----------



## Sungazer (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi. I'm working with a friend who takes in city pigeons who are sick or injured and gives them some R&R before releasing them again. Sometimes she takes in pigeons who have diarrhea, and when she asked me what to do about that, I suggested mixing manuka honey in their water and mixing organic virgin coconut oil in their food because both are supposed to have antibacterial, antiviral, and antifungal properties. So far it's working. The pigeons get well and their droppings become normal.


----------



## Frank2620 (Feb 7, 2017)

I use 1 teaspoon of regular household clorox bleach to 1 gallon of drinking water . I give it to them every day . Don't mix any meds with the bleach 
water. If medicating just stop the bleach water until you're done medicating . 
I think you'll see the difference in about a week .

Best of luck to you ,

Frank


----------



## Sonny Loft (Nov 24, 2016)

Sounds like E. coli


----------



## 8790 (Oct 21, 2019)

I think your pigeons should go to the vet.
Is that a stupid comment?


----------

